# Strike Master Auger Problems



## Nick-Fish (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a 1yr old Strike Master Magnum, Ran great last year first few outings this year were great, went out last nite and it wouldnt run..... After a bit got her to start, and she just chugged would turn rpms, wouldnt turn the auger, after 20mints of sitting she ran, but would sputter and not run smooth... I no my mix is right any recomendations on other things to check?:smile-mad


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sounds like the gas gummed up the carburator over the summer. The carb will have to be removed and cleaned properly if that's the case. I always put some sea-foam in my gas, it works great, keeps the gas from gumming up. You can find it at auto/marina store.


----------



## Junio58er (Dec 21, 2008)

Old gas? Fresh premium gas with some seafoam additive to start? Have you checked your plug? Idle adjustment screw? Fuel line/ filters dirty gummed up?


----------



## rivrat1959 (Feb 18, 2001)

Did you check the vent screw on top of the gas tank vent?


----------



## Michigan Mafia (Dec 21, 2010)

rivrat1959 said:


> Did you check the vent screw on top of the gas tank vent?


X2.


----------



## Nick-Fish (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replie's,,,,,,,, it ended up being the filter on the Carb was soaked and choking it out.:yikes:


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

i have used it last yr last time out it would not start mix was good gas less then a month old still have not had time to look at it still not sure whats up drained the gas


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

Keep em coming boys, my lazer mag is doing pretty much the same thing. I took it to the repair shop and they want to put drummel slits in the adjustment screws so the carb can be adjusted. I think it's a bad idea cuz it might void the warrenty but noone around me works on Solo engines so I'm sort of in a bind. I will take note of the filter tho, seems like the shop would have checked that. When I pulled the plug it was damp so I will replace that. I ran it breifly before the the recoil jammed and came off track for the umpteenth time, guess there is a recall on them too so if you have one you may want to look into that, I guess they ship immediatly too. Anyway, yeah I'm pretty livid right now, have a big weekend and no power. BTW I have seafoam, premium and Opti 2 oil in my mix.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

i aleady had the pull break they sent one asap but still it sucked out on the ice and it broke. My last trip out also sucked would not start so i used my lazer friend went to drill a hole and lost one of my brand new blade screws and all.... can't find replacement for that either glad i haven't had time to fish yet LOL


----------



## Nick-Fish (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok definetly the white square filter, atleast for me went out last night cut about 20holes shut it down and we let in sit for about 45mins, went to fire it up and she ran rough again spiting and just not running smooth at all, so i took that square filter off, and its like I realesed a monster she was back! So I no it needs a carb adjustment other wise why would that filter be soaked with gas? Oh and the recoil, if you have one of these aguers call strkie master they will just send you a new recoil, if it hasnt went yet,,,, it will!!!


----------



## Bigj5731 (Dec 15, 2010)

the only problem I have with mine is....I bought a new gas tank because my old one got rotten and cracked and started leaking... the replacement gas tank didn't fit correctly...I made it work but just a heads up to some Strike Master Auger owners


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Sure makes the old Tecumseh motors look good doesnt it. Sad they went out. Those things run great. Good luck you guys.


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

adam bomb said:


> Sure makes the old Tecumseh motors look good doesnt it. Sad they went out. Those things run great. Good luck you guys.


 It sure does.


----------



## TheDrake (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow!!! I am starting to lose faith in Strikemaster. Last year the hand augers(Mora) had chinese blades on them. I bought a Lazer yesterday from BPS.... yep chinese blades. And now this recoil issue? I know they are good about fixing the problems in a timely fashion but why not do it right the first time. Its like lets see if we can get by cheaply and if it breaks we will fix it to save our reputation!


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

My father was looking at my auger last night and had it running at idle for about a solid minute then he got on the gas and it bogged down. I might clean the carb today but am for sure changing the plug. Check this out, my powerhead came with a Bosch plug, I called the parts store down the road and gave them the number, they have none but it does cross over to a Champion. This is where it gets a little weird, you would think when you replace the plug you gap the new plug just like the old, makes sense right? NO! After some research I found that the Bosch is to be gapped at .019 while the Champ is to be gapped at .030. I'm getting there...


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Busted recoils are a big problem with SM augers. Theyre notorious for it. Thats what happens when you make it from composite to lighten it up. Had a Mag 2000 and the recoil busted on that along with some other plastic parts. Thats why it sits here in back up mode. Only got it cause it came with a package purchase....But, when theyre running, theyre a cutting machine no doubt. I just dont like plastic/composite parts.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

they stated they had a grease problem as in to much think not..... I will be looking at this weekend to see if i can get it to run. Does anyone know a store where i could get blades (lazer) appears bass pro is out and will not be getting any more..... Store any where from Troy to Howell... thanks


----------



## Nick-Fish (Nov 23, 2010)

That sounds just like mine...... have you tried to take that cover off and that square filter off that cover the carb...... try to run it without thouse on, it was a nite and day diffrence with mine, with it on there I would get on the gas and she would just bog, not getting enough air!!!!


----------

